# rigidez mecanica



## ainis

Hola a todos,

Me gustaria que me ayudarais a traducir el termino _rigidez mecanica_ en el siguiente contexto. 

_"La soldadura se realiza, de forma automática, en una instalación concebida al efecto y la unión de los tubos de 8 mm con los de 22 mm, se hace con un entronque con cuello; consiguiéndose así, una mayor superficie de soldadura por capilaridad y una muy importante rigidez mecánica de la parrilla."_

Mi mejor version hasta ahora es _mechanical rigidity_, a ver si podeis mejorarlo un poco, por favor.


----------



## FranParis

No puedo hace mejor..


----------



## ainis

Merci FranParis de tes réponses. Gracias por tus respuestas

A plus!


----------



## jalibusa

"Stiffness" tal vez funcione mejor.


----------



## FranParis

jalibusa said:


> "Stiffness" tal vez funcione mejor.


 
Why so?


----------



## jalibusa

Es el término que se emplea para describir por ejemplo la rigidez de la carrocería de un vehículo: "torsional stiffness" o en otros casos: "structural stiffness". Dicho esto, "rigidity" no está mal, pero suena menos específico para una aplicación mecánica. Rigidity tiene sentido de resistencia al cambio en general, stiffness se refiere a resistencia de un cuerpo a ser deformado.


----------



## FranParis

En las partes del mundo que yo frecuento, stiffness es más utilizado para la rigidez del cuerpo humano.


----------



## huggo

La rigidez como una característica mecánica, usada en ingeniería, como la capacidad de un objeto sólido o elemento estructural para soportar esfuerzos sin deformarse se traduciría como stiffness.


----------



## jalibusa

FranParis said:


> En las partes del mundo que yo frecuento, stiffness es más utilizado para la rigidez del cuerpo humano.


Es interesante conocer de los matices regionales del idioma; cuáles son esas partes del mundo que así emplean la palabra?



FranParis said:


> En las partes del mundo que yo frecuento, stiffness es más utilizado para la rigidez del cuerpo humano.


Me recuerda algo que escuché acerca la contaminación producida por las usinas que queman carbón, alguien dijo que cierta usina era "la menos contaminante en Asia" a lo que le respondieron :"that's like being the liveliest *stiff* in the morgue"


----------



## ainis

Veo que mi pregunta ha generado cierto debate. El problema es que ahora si que no se que poner, stiffness o rigidity, que era mi duda inicial. Stiffness también me parace algo mas relacionado con la anatomia, pero ante los argumentos esgrimidos por los partidarios de stiffness...


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:


> _*Stiffness*_, This is a general term which may be applied to materials or structures. When a force is applied to a structure, there is a displacement in the direction of the force; stiffness is the ratio of the force divided by the displacement. ...
> www.arch.virginia.edu/~km6e/references/glossary/struc-glossary.html
> 
> _*Stiffness*_, (1) The ability of a metal or shape to resist elastic deflection. (2) The rate of stress with respect to strain; the greater the stress required to produce a given strain, the stiffer the material is said to be.
> nhml.com/resources_NHML_Definitions.php


----------

